# RIP my sweet, sweet Rubi



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

As of today, just about a half hour ago, beautiful Rubi passed on to the Rainbow Bridge, due to complications from surgery. She leaves behind two beautiful pups that are a day old, and 3 pups from her other litter. She will be greatly, greatly missed! She was my first chi!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG i just posted in the other thread.. I'm so sorry of your loss.. how old are the other pups?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Omg, this made me cry. I was just reading the other thread you posted about the babies. I'm so sorry. xx


----------



## wantobeachimum (Jun 18, 2010)

omg i am so sorry :-(


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i am so very sad to hear of the loss of your sweet beautiful Ruby. her newborn puppies are beautiful, i'm hoping they will be ok


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

and now im crying cos thats the little dress i made for rubi when she came home first, she was a beautiful little girl, rip sweet rubi


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

R.I.P little Rubi
Run free at the bridge sweetheart. xx


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

OMG.. how horrible! what exactly happened? I think I need to go read the other thread.
I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP little Rubi.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.
Rest in Peace Rubi...


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg thats terrible news
im so sorry for your loss
RIP Rubi


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

oh no! so sad RIP sweet rubi. hope the best for her tiny pups


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this she is a Beautiful FurAngel waiting on the rainbow bridge. 
I have heard of things going wrong when you do a C-section and spay at same time not sure why but have heard of a few passing away day(s) after the surgery. her body was weak and I am sorry for your loss and Will pray for her puppies to stay strong


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.. 
I, too, have known of friends who lost their chi babies after a C-section/spay combined surgery.. I will be praying for the babies as it is so hard to hand raise them from newborns.. Do you by chance know of someone with a chi mom with new babies? If so, it would be worth a try to see if another nursing mom might accept the little ones as hers.. Deb


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

chideb said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss..
> I, too, have known of friends who lost their chi babies after a C-section/spay combined surgery.. I will be praying for the babies as it is so hard to hand raise them from newborns.. Do you by chance know of someone with a chi mom with new babies? If so, it would be worth a try to see if another nursing mom might accept the little ones as hers.. Deb


Good idea thank you for adding that.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss

RIP little one!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the lose of your sweet angel. RIP little Rubi


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

RIP Rubi. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

This is so sad, I am so sorry this had to happen. Those poor little pups.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Unfortunately I dont know anyone with a nursing mom anywhere near me, so I have been hand feeding the pups all day. Took a while for the girl to get the idea, but she's eatting now, the boy pigs out every time LOL. Thanks all, so many "what if's"...I know it was my fault she died, and that is something I have to live with.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

R I P Rubi...xxxxxx
my heart goes out to you, please dont blame yourself,i am sure your doing your very best for the two babies.fingers crossed and saying preyers for you.xxxxx


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

My thoughts are with you guys right now
RIP Rubi!
As said above, please don't blame yourself. If you have that thought in your head, it will just be hard on you and right now, you don't need something like that to be floating around your brain...you have 2 puppies to care for.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

dmccaughan said:


> Unfortunately I dont know anyone with a nursing mom anywhere near me, so I have been hand feeding the pups all day. Took a while for the girl to get the idea, but she's eatting now, the boy pigs out every time LOL. Thanks all, so many "what if's"...I know it was my fault she died, and that is something I have to live with.


I'm glad the puppies are eating!
I'm curious to know why you feel it is your fault she died, when you first posted you stated she had passed on due to complications.. do you care to share what happened?

I read your other post.. and I saw she had a C section and was spayed.. and she had two live pups.
I don't mean to be offensive I am just honestly curious.. what went so horribly wrong?

Poor pups, poor mama and poor you


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I am so sorry for you loss.
sending my love to you and the puppies x

RIP sweet Rubi x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so sad, RIP Rubi xx


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

R.I.P Rubi


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

rip little one


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww Dustin I am so sorry your heart must be breaking just now, please do not blame youself.
Run free at rainbow bridge sweet Rubi RIP xx


----------



## LisaV (Jul 21, 2010)

oh god i'm so sry  try not to feel guilty though, i'm sure u did all u felt was best for her  just concentrate on those beautiful pups now, wish you all the best with them xx
run free swt rubi, sure she is guarding you and the pups in spirit


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

I tried to give her the antibiotic the vet gave me in a piece of cheese, she choked on it, passed out almost instantly, we got the cheese out of her throat, but couldnt get her to come back, she stopped breathing not a minute after she passed out, we even tried cpr for a long while. Afterwards though, there was a LOT of liquid coming out of her nose, to the point it was a very steady quick drip out of her nose onto the floor, so we believe her lungs had fluid in them, and that is what caused her to die so quickly when she choked. Had I not tried to get her to take her meds, or fed her taht cheese, she could still be alive.


----------



## LisaV (Jul 21, 2010)

dmccaughan said:


> I tried to give her the antibiotic the vet gave me in a piece of cheese, she choked on it, passed out almost instantly, we got the cheese out of her throat, but couldnt get her to come back, she stopped breathing not a minute after she passed out, we even tried cpr for a long while. Afterwards though, there was a LOT of liquid coming out of her nose, to the point it was a very steady quick drip out of her nose onto the floor, so we believe her lungs had fluid in them, and that is what caused her to die so quickly when she choked. Had I not tried to get her to take her meds, or fed her taht cheese, she could still be alive.


but you were trying your best, once the vet gives her something everyone wants to be sure the baby takes all her meds so she'll feel better and get better quickly. you can not say that if you didn't do this she would still be alive  it was her time to leave and rest as the time will come for all of us...
having said that i think it is natural that when something like this happens we blame ourselves a bit. my tina died a week ago today after being with me for 2 days and i still feel guilty she died, though in my mind i know i did all i could, but the heart takes longer to understand 
wishing you all the best and keeping you and the pups in my thoughts, gd luck xxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im sorry!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

R.I.P Rubi

so sorry for your loss


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG I'm so so sorry.  That is such a sad situation. I hope the 2 pups continue to be strong & healthy. RIP beautiful little Rubi!


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry. You have my deepest sympathies. RIP Rubi.


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

omg i just replied to your last thread, how sudden, my thoughts are with you, rip ruby, let the angels guide you x im so sorry for your loss x


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

RIP Rubi. I"m so sorry for your loss. Try not to blame yourself. You were following doctor's orders and doing what you thought best. Prayers for the pups.


----------



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

RIP Ruby. Run free over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Very Very sad. Sorry for your loss. Try not to be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG i am so very very sorry ((Hugs))


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My heard breaks for you...that is so hard. Our prayers will be with you as you handraise these pups! Rest in peace, sweet Rubi.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, I am sooo sorry for your loss. This was almost my story too. I loss 4 puppies and almost lost the mom. It was bad enought to lose the pups but if I had lost the mom it would have been really, really horrible. She also had to have a c-section and was spayed at the same time. I actually saw the vet stitch some of the plastic that was laying over her on the inside stitches. Thank God he saw what he had done and fixed it. But the next day she started throwing up really bad and she almost died, she had to go back twice for IV fluids. I am very blessed she has recovered and has 1 baby that is doing well now. But is was a very hard tome for about 2 weeks. I am like you, I will never let another animal be bread here. Everyone will be spayed. Sorry to be going on and on, I just saw this and thought you sound so much like me, and the terrible times you have been going thru. Linda


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

so sorry to hear of your loss. my heart aches for you. i will be praying for you and the newborn pups. may Rubi be at peace on the Rainbow Bridge. may God bless you and give you the strength to get this terrible time. kim


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Awww, Linda, your post made me tear up. I miss my girl sooo much, I went out and just cried for an hour straight this morning.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

RIP Rubi....so very saddened by your loss dmccaughan


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Dustin, How are you and the pups doing? Been thinking of you and I know you miss Rubi and must be so tried from all the feedings with the puppies. Hugs and prayers being sent for you and the pups.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, sweet Rubi. Bella and I send hugs to you and your family.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Dustin, Rubi was beautiful. I felt that I really got to see what a sweetie she was on the webcam after her first litter. I can not imagine how much it hurt to lose her. My sincere condolences to you.


----------



## tash-n-papi (Jun 27, 2010)

*im sorry to hear about your loss big loves and cuddles xx*


----------

